# How odd is this?



## Sherry H (Jan 16, 2021)

Lost a plant but now 4 new growths coming up. Has anyone seen this? How do I handle it when it gets bigger? (Clipped plant off) paph Hilo green wow x Hilo super green forest


----------



## eds (Jan 16, 2021)

Just leave it and let it grow as a nice big clump! Don't get carried away with pot size of it gets lots of leaves - make sure the pot is the right size for the roots.


----------



## Sherry H (Jan 16, 2021)

Thanks - loved this type of orchid. Always a surprise


----------

